# How high TDS is still ok?



## Martin in Holland (14 Apr 2014)

I got a TDS of 356ppm... Which seems high to me...

Just did 50% WC on Saturday and macro twice and micro once...(KNO3 4gr, MgSO4 10gr, KH2PO4 2gr, 1gr CSM+B each time in about 270liter tank)(macro 3x per week, micro 2x per week)
Tap water here is only 60ppm

What level of TDS is still ok?
Also...how come my TDS is so high?


----------



## Alastair (14 Apr 2014)

Hi martin 
It can be a multitide of things contributing to the tds, fish waste, organic plant matter, fish food, hard scape materials etc. 
I dont think it matters too much unless you have very sensetive species im yiur tank.


----------



## Ravenswing (15 Apr 2014)

Hi!

When I bought my EC/TDS-meter, it showed about 850uS/m almost in every five tank. We have soft water fish species. Earlier, before I had the meter, we used to have Hight-tech/light tanks with for example Discus. Im sure the EC must have been over 1000uS/m at that time as we used to add tons of fertz! Water was kept ultra clean with WCs, but EC from tap (lot of NaOH+NaCl) is 450-530uS/m and added fertz caused it being so high. Nowadays I use RO (30-100% depending on the tank) and honestly, the only difference I have noticed is with shrimps and with darf cory species, we didnt had much luck with them earlier, but with RO they flourish. For example our Bolivian rams, some Apistos, Geos and cories had regularly fry at Hight-tech times. Im sure bigger problem is dirty water than EC/TDS. When it comes to breeding, thats another story, fertilization, eggs and fry are (much) more sensitive.

Cheers, Maria


----------

